# Men's Hair Loss > Introduce Yourself & Share Your Story >  My story...

## H_A

Hello

My height 5.9 ft and my weight 193.6 lbs , my age 26 years old


i notice my hair getting worse like my front hair getting thin and i can see my scalp in the front than before but i didn't give attention , that's before i start diet , but after i start the diet and washing my hair daily with *pantene shampoo*  it getting worse and it is not healthy , damaged and dry not soft , i used the following meds for my hair

1- *foltene*
didn't repeat it
Start : 09-01-2011
End : 12-01-2011
Dose : 2 mil
usage : day after day

2- *revivogine*
 didn't repeat it
 Start : 12-01-2011
 End : 01-01-2012
 Dose : 2 mil
 usage : once
 
3- *Alpecin liquid hair energizer*
 didn't repeat it
 Start : 01-01-2011
 End : 02-01-2012
 Dose : by hand
 usage : once everday
 
4-*Pantogar*
 Start : 12-01-2011
 End : still using it
Dose : 3 pills
 usage : everday
 
since i start to fix my hair by using previous meds *nothing worked at all* 

here is my pictures after i used these products , these pictures taken today 

12-02-2012

*in the attachemnts*

i am new here and i dunno what it should work with me the only thing i saw with really good result in the following thread

http://www.baldtruthtalk.com/showthread.php?t=2016


i didn't try the products here and i am afraid to do it without Consult a doctor , i want to make sure these products in this thread are good without side effect could damage something else 

and should i do hormone test and blood test , and what exactly tests i have to do because all doctors i was with them no one ask me for test and i don't know why 


guys , i really want help and the right way to fix my hair and bring life to my hair , what should i do  :Frown:  

thanks

----------


## StressedToTheBald

> i didn't try the products here and i am afraid to do it without Consult a doctor , i want to make sure these products in this thread are good without side effect could damage something else


 Propecia/finasteride can cause serious side effects. Although it doesn't happen to majority, it can happen, and You should ask Yourself if You are willing to risk sexual impotence for more hair.. My own answer is no, so I'm on natural alternatives - they are not reported for such serious side effects.

Natural DHT blockers include beta sitosterol, saw palmetto, ganoderma lucidum etc.

From Your list, I don't believe any of that stuff will work in any major way. Have used Alpecin myself, no results either.

----------


## H_A

> Propecia/finasteride can cause serious side effects. Although it doesn't happen to majority, it can happen, and You should ask Yourself if You are willing to risk sexual impotence for more hair.. My own answer is no, so I'm on natural alternatives - they are not reported for such serious side effects.


 that's why i didn't try them yet and i don't want to take something cause the issue u mention , and i will be glad to share your natural alternatives if something works with you

----------


## StressedToTheBald

> that's why i didn't try them yet and i don't want to take something cause the issue u mention , and i will be glad to share your natural alternatives if something works with you


 It why I stay away from this drug as well. I want my hair back, but sexual impotence and other side effects is something I am not willing to gamble with nor a price I would pay for more hair.

Its roughly my first month on natural alternatives. My main ingredients are beta sitosterol 510mg + saw palmetto 300mg daily plus other stuff, vitamins, minerals etc.

You have to know that regardless if You go with drugs or natural alternative.. the sad reality is that it takes many months to years to see significant improvement. I wish it was quicker so that we know straight away if it works or not. For any treatment, patience is a must - 6 months to 1+ years, You have to stick with the regimen.

I have seen some tiny, few, colourless hairs, but its too few too little to claim any success or jump from joy. If more hairs appear, thicken up and get more colour as months go by - that however would be a small miracle and I would be the proof - that yes - there is a safe alternative to dangerous drug.

----------


## Tracy C

Hi H_A,

All that stuff you used to try to treat your hair loss is just junk.  None of it does anything at all to treat hereditary hair loss.  Also, natural treatments for hereditary hair loss do not work.  No one has ever been able to slow down, stop or reverse hereditary hair loss with natural remedies.  It is not at all likely that anyone ever will be able to slow down, stop or reverse hereditary hair loss with natural remedies.  Hereditary hair loss is a natural thing.  Attempting to slow down, stop or reverse hereditary hair loss is not natural.  Too many people have been burned trying natural treatments.  Do not allow yourself to become one of those people.

The only products that work to treat hereditary hair loss are Propecia (or generic Finasteride), Rogaine (or generic Minoxiil) and low level laser therapy.  That's the truth of the matter.  Nizoral shampoo may help as an adjunct to these treatments.

There is no such thing as a treatment that does not have possible side effects.  That is reality.  The possible side effects of Propecia or generic Finasteride are rare.  Very few people who use Finasteride experience these possible side effects.  The possible side effects of Minoxidil are mild and well tolerated by most who use it.  Very few people who use Minoxidil experience these possible side effects.

You can find the most truthful information about treating hereditary hair loss at this link:

http://www.americanhairloss.org/



Do not waste your time, money and hair listening to fear mongering posters who push natural remedies.  These people are stearing you away from treatments that work.

----------


## ryan555

H_A,

PLEASE don't pay too much attention to the scare-mongering about Propecia.  The vast majority of people who take the drug have very minimal side effects and the incidence of long-term persistent side effects is extremely rare, especially for people who do not stay on the drug after having severe issues.  This wasn't even a concern until a few vocal people started spreading absolute hysteria on the internet a few years ago.  Try the medication and see what it does for you.  If you have intolerable side effects (very unlikely), then stop the medicine and you'll be in the same spot you're in now.  If the side effects are non-existent or acceptable, then you have an excellent chance of stopping and even reversing some of your hair loss.  

Ryan

----------


## StressedToTheBald

> The vast majority of people who take the drug have very minimal side effects


 H_A, this is true, however - what guarantees that You won't end up as the minority with permanent of temporary side effects. You should know that risks however small can be serious and can be permanent, and if You decide to gamble, You should clearly know how high the stakes can be.

----------


## H_A

ty all for posting as i can see now there is only way to get my hair back by using :-

Propecia *at my own risk* , Rogaine , and Nizoral *The big 3

*
ok i have questions before i going to use them :-

1- how long i have to use them

2- after i see my hair completely regrowth when i have to stop using the big 3 

3- i see alot different products for Propecia , Rogaine and nizoral , could you guys provide me the right products pictures for the big 3

thanks

----------


## Tracy C

> 1- how long i have to use them?


 At least one full year to determine if they will help you.






> 2- after i see my hair completely regrowth when i have to stop using the big 3?


 Hereditary hair loss is a progressive condition.  It does not stop.  If treatment works for you, you will need to continue treatment for the rest of your life to prevent herediary hair loss from resuming.  However if medical science figures out how to immunize hair follicles from the negative effects of DHT, you will be able to stop treatment some day.  I personally believe that day will come within five years.






> 3- i see alot different products for Propecia , Rogaine and nizoral , could you guys provide me the right products pictures for the big 3?


 The best thing to do is to go to your doctor.  You will likely need a prescription for Propecia (or generic Finasteride).  Some areas of the world also require a presciption fo Rogaine (or generic Minoxidil) and Nizoral as well.  You can also ask your local pharmacy about how to get these medications.

----------


## ryan555

> H_A, this is true, however - what guarantees that You won't end up as the minority with permanent of temporary side effects. You should know that risks however small can be serious and can be permanent, and if You decide to gamble, You should clearly know how high the stakes can be.


 This hasn't even been proven to exist.  It's only discussed anecdotally on hair loss forums, yet some keep claiming it's some crazy widespread problem.  One of the main doctors in the world researching and treating patients with finasteride related issues (Alan Jacobs) told me personally that he has only had a handful of patients claim to have long-term persisting side effects that lasted more than a few months and that he thought those people may have had other issues.  He sure as hell did not believe they were "permanent."  Stop saying this to people.  You have no basis for spreading this kind of misinformation.

N_A - you are probably more likely to get hit by a car than you are to be one of the exceeding rare finasteride horror stories out there.  I could probably give you a list of 100 commonly prescribed drugs that you should be WAY more afraid of than Propecia.

----------


## clandestine

> 1- how long i have to use them


 If they work for you, it's a lifelong commitment. If you choose to discontinue treatment, you will lose all progress gained from use of medication.

----------


## StressedToTheBald

> This hasn't even been proven to exist.


 Show me a study claiming ALL propecia side effects are temporary.

----------


## StressedToTheBald

> If they work for you, it's a lifelong commitment. If you choose to discontinue treatment, you will lose all progress gained from use of medication.


 Exactly.
Plus prepare lots of cash, if the latest info is correct - You'll need nearly 100$ for each bottle of this potential hazard.

----------


## Tracy C

> Exactly.
> Plus prepare lots of cash...  Blah blah blah...


 Your blind stupidity is really getting annoying.  I just looked it up.  Using generics, the cost can be less than $10.00 per month.

----------


## ryan555

> Show me a study claiming ALL propecia side effects are temporary.


 Show me a study that shows ANY side effect is permanent.  

What is your agenda?  It seems like you're afraid to try this medication because of something you read on the internet and you find comfort in discouraging others.  Misery loves company, I suppose.

----------


## rupe

> This hasn't even been proven to exist.  It's only discussed anecdotally on hair loss forums, yet some keep claiming it's some crazy widespread problem.  One of the main doctors in the world researching and treating patients with finasteride related issues (Alan Jacobs) told me personally that he has only had a handful of patients claim to have long-term persisting side effects that lasted more than a few months and that he thought those people may have had other issues.  He sure as hell did not believe they were "permanent."  Stop saying this to people.  You have no basis for spreading this kind of misinformation.
> 
> N_A - you are probably more likely to get hit by a car than you are to be one of the exceeding rare finasteride horror stories out there.  I could probably give you a list of 100 commonly prescribed drugs that you should be WAY more afraid of than Propecia.


 The basis for me not recommending finasteride is that I personally experienced the side effects and suffered post-finasteride syndrome for 6 weeks. Others are not so lucky and it lasts much longer or is permanent. This is actually why there is currently a lawsuit happening and why in the US the information sheet that comes with Propecia has been updated to say "erectile dysfunction that continued after discontinuation of treatment".

Why don't you check out the following article written 3rd Feb 2012 that starts "Doctors at two of this countrys leading medical schools have linked the hair growth drug Propecia to prolonged and possibly irreversible male sexual dysfunction, clinical depression, breast cancer and high-grade prostate cancer. The drug was approved by the FDA in 1997 to promote hair growth in men suffering from male pattern baldness"

Continue reading on Examiner.com Doctors link hair growth drug to sexual dysfunction, depression and cancer - Baltimore Courts | Examiner.com http://www.examiner.com/courts-in-ba...#ixzz1mLgDjzw3

----------


## StressedToTheBald

> Show me a study that shows ANY side effect is permanent.  
> 
> What is your agenda?  It seems like you're afraid to try this medication because of something you read on the internet and you find comfort in discouraging others.  Misery loves company, I suppose.


 Read the conclusions of Boston study by Dr Traish.

I have no agenda whatsoever. Its true, I think the drug is scary and I would never go down the propecia road, not because of 'its something I've read on the internet', but because the risks are real, risks are serious - if You open Your eyes - You'll find that even FDA states - however small, the risks are very real ! Read the study stating that percentages of side effects. Read the stories of patients. This is no miraculous drug, it does not work for everyone, many have quit either due to side effects or lack of results. People should know the truth and what they're getting into, what the risks are, before its too late. 

It is proposterous that You promote this serious drug like its a bubble gum and something all should try without giving it a second thought. If You had both the misfortune and misery to end with permanent or temporary side effects, I bet You wouldn't so loudly shout about the vast majority and how safe and proven this drug is. For one it shows the lack of compassion towards ones who are suffering due to side effects of this drug and ones who might end up the same way if they decide to go down the propecia road.

----------


## StressedToTheBald

> The basis for me not recommending finasteride is that I personally experienced the side effects and suffered post-finasteride syndrome for 6 weeks. Others are not so lucky and it lasts much longer or is permanent. This is actually why there is currently a lawsuit happening and why in the US the information sheet that comes with Propecia has been updated to say "erectile dysfunction that continued after discontinuation of treatment".
> 
> Why don't you check out the following article written 3rd Feb 2012 that starts "Doctors at two of this country’s leading medical schools have linked the hair growth drug Propecia to prolonged and possibly irreversible male sexual dysfunction, clinical depression, breast cancer and high-grade prostate cancer. The drug was approved by the FDA in 1997 to promote hair growth in men suffering from male pattern baldness"
> 
> Continue reading on Examiner.com Doctors link hair growth drug to sexual dysfunction, depression and cancer - Baltimore Courts | Examiner.com http://www.examiner.com/courts-in-ba...#ixzz1mLgDjzw3


 Many thanks for posting rupe, I appreciate the link too and will check it out. I'm surprised how people turn a blind eye on a story like Yours. It is personal, it is experience from within and should be heard and given proper attention. It serves as a warning to anyone willing to listen, that we shouldn't risk and go down the same road. Plenty of people have quit due to side effects, and all of You who have suffered, regardless if its temporary or permanent side effects, its insultive to be called minority when lives and health are at stake.

----------


## ryan555

I'm not going to argue over propecia on the internet.  I highly recommend trying the drug and stopping it if you have bad side effects.  The likeliest outcome is that you will regain your hair and stop obsessing about your hair loss and you will have minimal to no side effects.  The chances that you will take a few doses and end up impotent for the rest of your life are somewhere between miniscule and non-existent.

----------


## StressedToTheBald

> The chances that you will take a few doses and end up impotent for the rest of your life are somewhere between miniscule and non-existent.


 That is not true. People should know the truth.

http://www.examiner.com/courts-in-ba...#ixzz1mLgDjzw3
"As my study shows, there are very real sexual health issues that are affecting a population of previously healthy men ranging in age from 21 to 46 years old who took Propecia,” says George Washington University Professor Michael S. Irwig, M.D., whose ground-breaking research published last year in the Journal of Sexual Medicine was one of the first studies to report on Propecia’s dreadful side effects..
Seventy-one men participated in the research and about half were from outside the United States. I have seen patients from as far away as Australia and England,” says Dr. Irwig. He found that 94 percent developed low libido, 92 percent developed erectile dysfunction and decreased arousal, and 69 percent developed problems with orgasm...
“It turns out that almost all had multiple sexual function problems. Men reported average all inclusive sexual activity of approximately 26 episodes per month before taking Propecia, but there was an almost two-thirds reduction in sexual activity after using the drug.”
What is known is that unlike the vast majority of drugs, whose side effects cease when you stop taking them, Dr. Irwig explains that “finasteride is different because it can actually change the brain’s chemistry.
Many men are now face crippling sexual side effects simply because they wanted to improve their cosmetic appearance. “Had they known the real risks, they all tell me they would have never taken the drug in the first place,” says Dr. Irwig.
“Over the years, I have prescribed Propecia to my patients and still do – I absolutely had no idea of its serious side effects and I do try to keep up with all the latest medical news,” says general practitioner Kenneth Kochmann, M.D. “Had I known, I would have never prescribed it in the first place,” 
Says Dr. Irwig: “I really think this is just the tip of the iceberg.”
In an attempt to obtain Merck’s side of the story, clicking on the Propecia link on the company’s website resulted in this message:
“Thank you for visiting propecia.com.
This Web site is not currently available.”
“You are encouraged to report negative side effects of prescription drugs to the FDA."

----------


## 25 going on 65

To the original poster:

The scare stories about finasteride are highly overstated by a vocal minority. Right now there's really no legitimate evidence for permanent side effects.

If you're worried about your hair, I strongly recommend trying finasteride for at least 12 months (18-24 would be ideal). This is the only product known to address the cause of hereditary male hair loss other than dutasteride, which is more experimental (i.e. it works, but much less is known about it for long-term use in hair loss sufferers).
Ketoconazole and minoxidil are good supporting treatments, but without finasteride or dutasteride, they won't do much on their own.
Good luck.

----------


## StressedToTheBald

Before You jump into fire, please read the conclusions of the two top US Universities studies. Professors and MDs, they all speak out against finasteride now. Conclusions and results are more than clear, this drug is a serious hazard. The only one silent is the manufacturer - Merck - they've even disabled their website, turning all the blame & complaints towards FDA. 

http://www.examiner.com/courts-in-ba...#ixzz1mLgDjzw3

There is more than plenty of legitimate evidence of how dangerous finastride is and how side effects can indeed be permanent.

----------


## 2020

get on fin asap! Don't listen to StressedToTheBald, he's already bald and he is the proof that natural treatments don't work!

----------


## Tracy C

> Don't listen to StressedToTheBald, he's already bald and he is the proof that natural treatments don't work!


 Oh, there is way more proof than just him.

----------


## Kirby_

Propecia isn't perfect, and there are unfortunately risks one needs to be aware of – unfortunately. Statistically speaking, you are more likely to get good rather than bad results, however.

I'd also rate it above that unproven Saw Palmetto crap too. I (foolishly) tried that for a few months, after the negative stories about Propecia/Finasteride I saw online. Not only did SP not help (it's not even proven), I got horrible side-effects that were remarkably similar to the negative problems associated with Propecia/Finasteride!

----------


## rupe

> Many thanks for posting rupe, I appreciate the link too and will check it out. I'm surprised how people turn a blind eye on a story like Yours. It is personal, it is experience from within and should be heard and given proper attention. It serves as a warning to anyone willing to listen, that we shouldn't risk and go down the same road. Plenty of people have quit due to side effects, and all of You who have suffered, regardless if its temporary or permanent side effects, its insultive to be called minority when lives and health are at stake.


 You're welcome. It is insulting when people say we are 'scare mongering' when in fact we are only sharing our personal experiences. It's also insulting when I'm told things like I am wasting my time trying other remedies, or that I don't care enough since I am not willing to take finasteride, when having to endure the side effects and the realisation I had to quit the drug which some have find successful is distressing enough.

I just wish people could post their opinions without making personal attacks like those against you when simply posting a link to an article about studies by some top MDs.

----------


## StressedToTheBald

> You're welcome. It is insulting when people say we are 'scare mongering' when in fact we are only sharing our personal experiences. It's also insulting when I'm told things like I am wasting my time trying other remedies, or that I don't care enough since I am not willing to take finasteride, when having to endure the side effects and the realisation I had to quit the drug which some have find successful is distressing enough.
> 
> I just wish people could post their opinions without making personal attacks like those against you when simply posting a link to an article about studies by some top MDs.


 I couldn't agree more rupe. It is insulting that in every thread we express our thoughts backed either by personal experience or scientific studies - we're instantly marked as fear mongering people, and how we're misinformed, and how everyone should either take propecia or accept their baldness, and every time a new guy comes here looking for help - first he is presented by propecia promoters with a claim of how propecia is the only proven and generally safe thing and how one should either take it or make peace with baldness. But I am so glad that now the truth is out there, I am glad its now public, what we have been saying all along, that propecia is a health hazard. Two top US Universities studies, Boston and Washington, top professors, MDs have exposed what we were suggesting all this time - that propecia is extremely dangerous. Dr. Traish and Dr. Irwig talk about permanent disorders, ED, but also cancer and depression. And Dr. Irwig's findings suggest way much higher risk percentages than ones presented by manufacturer. Lawyers are saying this makes it a completely new ball game - they are preparing for court, damaged people are pressing charges, Merck has shut down their own website ! Further more, it feels like an ultimate insult.. small note on the bottom of the website, telling damaged people to report their cases and complaints to FDA.. so much for taking the blame.. its a disgrace and it is an insult for all those people who have suffered and whose lives have been ruined by propecia.

At another thread, Bob asked if he should quit propecia, with all the news now coming to life. I've shared my own personal experience with another very similar and powerful drug called Accutane. I was on it for months on extremely high doses, with this drug beeing the only 'proven' and official medical solution for my skin condition. But had I known 7 years ago, what I know now - that this drug was so powerful to induce rapidly progressive baldness, suicidal depression and impact on wound healing, as side effects and who knows what else.. had I known it back then and realized what I am gambling with - I would have quit and look for whatever other alternative but safe route !

I mean well. Its not up to me to convince anyone, especially now when the truth is out there for all to see. I am deeply troubled my own baldness and Norwood 4-5, trust me it ain't easy ! Still, I feel blessed I haven't gone the propecia road, it is a health hazard and its not worth nor fair that one should put his health and life at risk for a chance of more hair. I will keep preaching against propecia, this drug will be off the market soon I believe, its not safe, its not proven, but don't give up.. do the research, think, there are natural alternatives. Just stay on the safe side, cause once You loose Your health, there might not be a way back, learn from those who have suffered on propecia and show them some more respect and compassion - they are human beeings, not a minority test subjects !

----------


## 2020

> I couldn't agree more rupe. It is insulting that in every thread we express our thoughts backed either by personal experience or scientific studies - we're instantly marked as fear mongering people, and how we're misinformed,


 no.... we're simply saying that the risk of getting ANY side effects is very low and that is backed by MANY scientific studies.

If you got side effects, that mean you are part of that 2% minority. Why can't you understand that???

----------


## DAVE52

> I just wish people could post their opinions without making personal attacks like those against you when simply posting a link to an article about studies by some top MDs.


 Post it once  but not in every thread every day 

Geez
I am one of those that cannot take Propecia because the side effects bothered me - I was one of the 2 % - it sucks .

You don't see me telling people not to take it

We're all supposedly adults

We should all be able to make informed decisions ourselves

----------


## 25 going on 65

I don't care whether rupe shares his personal experience. That's part of what the forum is for.

I do care that StressedToTheBald is hijacking every active thread with a pop media article written about something that wasn't even news when it first came out over a year ago.

----------


## StressedToTheBald

Its 2 top US Universities studies, professors, MDs, people of reputation.. and propecia promoters call them unscientific, pop and what else not.. Its an insult and only shows the utter lack of real arguments and disrespect for the truth ! So weak are the foundations are on which propecia promoters stand.. no doubt its the final dying breaths of this hazardous drug.

----------


## 25 going on 65

At this point I sincerely cannot tell if you're serious or if you're working for an herbal supplement company.

----------


## Tracy C

> Its an insult and only shows the utter lack of real arguments and disrespect for the truth !


 Now that is the pot calling the kettle black.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Tracy C

> It is insulting when people say we are 'scare mongering' when in fact we are only sharing our personal experiences.


 This needs to be nipped in the butt.  There is a very big difference between alerting people of the possibility of a rare potential side effect and fear mongering.  What StressedToTheBald is doing is fear mongering, pure and simple.  It is what it is and it needs to be called what it is.

That "study" StressedToTheBald is cluster bombing this forum with was tainted with members from Propeciahelp.com.  It does not matter how few study participants were from Propeciahelp.com because even if it was only one person, the participation of that one person tainted the "study" and rendered it worthless.  The truth is there was more than one study participant from propeciahelp.com.  So the "study" was more tainted than we know but still just as worthless.

The bigger crime here is that allowing that "study" to be tainted like that throws a wrench into valid efforts to find out why some men have a problem with the medication, and as a result cramps efforts to find a solution.





> It's also insulting when I'm told things like I am wasting my time trying other remedies...


 I am sorry you find it insulting but the truth is the truth and it is what it is.  You are wasting your time, money and hair with natural "remedies".  Natural "remedies" do not work.  Natural "remedies" never have worked.  It is not at all likely that natural "remedies" ever will work.  No one has ever been able o slow down, stop or reverse hereditary hair loss with natural "remedies".  It is not at all likely that anyone ever will be able to slow down, stop or reverse hereditary hair loss with natural "remedies".  The truth hurts but it is what it is.

----------


## H_A

> The best thing to do is to go to your doctor. You will likely need a prescription for Propecia (or generic Finasteride). Some areas of the world also require a presciption fo Rogaine (or generic Minoxidil) and Nizoral as well. You can also ask your local pharmacy about how to get these medications.


 
I guess there is no doctor in my region could understand what I am saying about these products because they never heard about it , so that's why I want from people who tried The *Big 3* show me the pictures of the products they used and discuss it 

thanks all for posting and we all here looking for a good and safe solution for our problem

----------


## ChrisBe

Hi, I am new here (2 weeks max) and I have already seen threads morphing into a finasteride pros and detractors a numerous amount of times (here and on other forums). I agree with Dave54, anyone who consider using any product must inform one's self and those who know about the product should inform, not get down and dirty trying to have the last word. 
The last word lies with the person making the final choice, for himself/herself.
This seems to me, the all for life treatment, like going into religion, it is up to the person to know what he/she is prepare to do knowing it might not work or they might suffer discomfort (or worse). 
I just would like to highlight that any cure for any condition has its pros and cons.

----------


## Tracy C

> I guess there is no doctor in my region could understand what I am saying about these products because they never heard about it.


 Really?

Doctors in your areas do not know what Propecia is?

Doctors in your area do not know what Rogaine is?

Doctors in your area do not know what Nizoral is?

These are common medications.  Where do you live?

----------


## H_A

> Really?
> 
> Doctors in your areas do not know what Propecia is?
> 
> Doctors in your area do not know what Rogaine is?
> 
> Doctors in your area do not know what Nizoral is?
> 
> These are common medications.  Where do you live?


 i don't trust them because 

they didn't ask me for blood test or any test to do know figure what's the problem
i saw more than a doctor , one of them told me u will gonna be bald after 10 years  . could you believe what he said ? i told him what i suppose to do he said wait till u get bald then we do transplant surgery
no one told me about Propecia ( Finasteride ), Minoxidil and Nizoral and give me just bullshit . waste of time and money


so will you trust them after what i told you now ?

----------


## Tracy C

Where do you live?

----------


## ryan555

If you listen to Spencer Kobren's interview with Dr. Irwig, MOST of the people in his study came from propeciahelp.com.  Further, all the "data" collected in the study were taken in the form of questionnaires.  There were no hormone tests taken at all.  Finally, he could not answer whether any of the participants had read about PFS on the website prior to taking the medication, which would greatly skew the results.  This study is not in any way scientific.

The perceived insults made toward people talking about PFS are likely due to the way the message is being sent.  For one thing, there seem to be a number of crusaders lurking on internet message forums, most of whom have never taken the drug before, jumping on every mention of finasteride and telling people they may be permanently impotent if they try the stuff.  This has not even been proven and is HIGHLY unlikely.  This phenomenon doesn't exist for any other drug even though there are many that are far more dangerous.  I really think it's because a few vocal people feel better about their situation if they know everyone else is rapidly balding along with them.  

Here would be an appropriate message that would almost certainly not induce combative responses:

"Finasteride works well for hair loss and most people tolerate it quite well.  However, I personally had side effects and I believe that the incidence of these effects may be understated based on my own anecdotal experience.  Also, you should know that there are reports of a small number of men experiencing side effects persisting for long periods of time after the drug has been stopped.  Proceed with caution."

Here is a typical message posted on one of these insane hair loss message boards:

"Dude, if you want to be a woman then take this drug.  I would NEVER touch the stuff and risk being able to get wood just to have some hair.  It's your life so if you want to be vain and risk losing your manhood then don't say you weren't warned!!!!  This shit is pure EVIL!!!!"

After spending some time reading these different message boards, I am starting to fear that hair loss may cause brain damage.

----------


## ryan555

> i don't trust them because 
> 
> they didn't ask me for blood test or any test to do know figure what's the problem
> i saw more than a doctor , one of them told me u will gonna be bald after 10 years  . could you believe what he said ? i told him what i suppose to do he said wait till u get bald then we do transplant surgery
> no one told me about Propecia ( Finasteride ), Minoxidil and Nizoral and give me just bullshit . waste of time and money
> 
> 
> so will you trust them after what i told you now ?


 I don't know where you live man, but you can buy all of these things on the internet.  In fact, I have personally seen all three of these products sold over the counter throughout South America and Asia, so it's likely you can just walk into a pharmacy and buy them.  I don't think you need to have blood tests to diagnose hair loss and it sounds like these docs are not very sympathetic to your situation.

----------


## H_A

i live outside U.S but i can get those products easy , the problem is when i google for those products i got a lot of different products . like different cover color , etc... i don't know which one is the right and good for the 3 products , that's why i ask if anyone have tried them and got the perfect result

----------


## Tracy C

> ...the problem is when i google for those products i got a lot of different products . like different cover color , etc...


 O.K...  You should be able to find these at your local pharmacy.

The package of Rogaine foam looks like this:




The pachage of Rogaine liquid looks like this:




The package of generic Minoxidil looks like this:

 




The pachage for Nizoral A-D looks like this:




The package for 2% Nizoral looks like this:




Propecia and generic Finasteride come in many different packages.  When I google it I see bottles and blister packs.

----------


## StressedToTheBald

As one guy at another thread said.. propecia is a man-poison.
Couldn't agree more.

----------


## ryan555

> As one guy at another thread said.. propecia is a man-poison.
> Couldn't agree more.


 That's exactly what I'm talking about.  And that is why nobody listens to you.

----------


## Winston

> As one guy at another thread said.. propecia is a man-poison.
> Couldn't agree more.


 I think its time that we all report this stressedtobebald to the administrators of the forum. Its really getting out of hand!

----------


## 2020

> I think its time that we all report this stressedtobebald to the administrators of the forum. Its really getting out of hand!


 I already done that multiple times  :Wink:

----------


## 25 going on 65

> I think its time that we all report this stressedtobebald to the administrators of the forum. Its really getting out of hand!


 I am considering this. Spamming every active thread with scare tactics is not constructive.
Now he's calling the Big 3 "quasi-proven" and "pointless." Huge disservice to balding people who want to do something about it.

----------


## H_A

hello

i made my hair shorter and i want to know is my condition require minoxidil treatment and finasteride , i just heard that if i stopped using minoxidil {Rogaine Foam} my hair will getting shedding and thinner than my current pictures in the attachments , i want answers from doctors & who tried this before

as you can see my hair line not good at all , so should i start using minoxidil and finasteride ?

thanks

----------


## Tracy C

> as you can see my hair line not good at all , so should i start using minoxidil and finasteride ?


 Your hair line looks normal for a male.  The picture is not good enugh to see your vetex and mid-anterior very well but from what little I can see I don't think you need to be using Minoxidil - but I doubt that it would hurt.  You would need to talk to a doctor about using Finasteride.  Consider giving the laser comb a try.

----------

